# Man arrested for strangling woman he met through suicide website



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man arrested for strangling woman he met through suicide website*
IIDA, Nagano --

An unemployed man was arrested Wednesday for strangling a woman he had got acquainted with through a suicide website, police said.

Junichiro Mine, 27, of Toyota, Aichi Prefecture, is accused of murdering Keiko Shimizu, 27, a resident of the Nagano Prefecture city of Matsumoto. He has admitted to the allegations. Investigators are poised to conduct an autopsy on her body to determine the exact cause of her death.

At about 6 a.m. on Wednesday, local police received an emergency call from Mine reporting that he murdered a woman at a hotel in the Chuodori district of Iida. Officers rushed to the scene and found Shimizu lying dead. Mine was taken into custody after he admitted to having strangled her.

Investigators said Mine got acquainted with Shimizu through a suicide website and met her at the hotel, according to investigators.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm all for people like this killing others of like bent. That means that less stupid people in the world, breeding, making excessive piles of garbage that need cleaning up and more food, water and oxygen for the rest of us. People who have reached the point these two morons have, there's no hope for them. Years of therapy isn't going to cure them, it's just going to make someone poorer by footing the bill for this nonsense and some quack richer. So let these fools have a fatal crack at each other. Stupid people don't deserve to live anyway.


----------

